# perişan etmek örneği



## Ali Smith

Merhaba!

What does perişan etmek örneği mean?

Mükemmel bir eseri perişan etmenin örneği: İslam Ansiklopedisi!

My translation: A complete work that is an example that makes (people) distraught.

perişan etmek = to make distraught
örnek = example


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

merhaba

Mükemmel bir eseri perişan etmenin örneği: İslam Ansiklopedisi! 

the Islamopedia- the example on how to waste uncaringly / devastate/ deface    an opus that is impeccable


----------



## Ali Smith

Thanks! But why is there an "i" at the end of _eser_? Why didn't the author write Mükemmel bir eser perişan etmenin örneği: İslam Ansiklopedisi!


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

well i am no grammar expert but i think it classifies in the "tamlama" category of our Beautiful Language


----------



## misi2991

Ali Smith said:


> Merhaba!
> 
> What does perişan etmek örneği mean?
> 
> Mükemmel bir eseri perişan etmenin örneği: İslam Ansiklopedisi!


Merhaba,

It translates as:
An example of ruining a work of perfection


----------



## Ali Smith

Thank you, misi2991 and Rime! But what is wrong with Mükemmel bir eser perişan etmenin örneği? Does it have to be "eseri"?


----------



## misi2991

Ali Smith said:


> Thank you, misi2991 and Rime! But what is wrong with Mükemmel bir eser perişan etmenin örneği? Does it have to be "eseri"?


It's not my place to preach about grammar, but you need to add the suffix _(-i)_ to _eser_.

birin*i* veya bir şey*i* perişan etmek --> ruin someone or something


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

misi2991 said:


> Merhaba,
> 
> It translates as:
> An example of ruining a work of perfection


çok klas olmuş çeviriniz


----------



## mchatin

Ali Smith said:


> Thank you, misi2991 and Rime! But what is wrong with Mükemmel bir eser perişan etmenin örneği? Does it have to be "eseri"?


When "eser" is used instead of "eseri", it would mean that "An example of ruining any work of perfection" instead of "a work of perfection" although "any" is not used directly within Turkish sentence.


----------

